# Shorting problem



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

I got all the wiring done on my layout, bus wire and feeder drops. I plugged in my NCE and it was turning on and off so I figured I had a short someplace so went through and checked all the connections again, I was very careful I only used red and green wires, the green wire was always to the outside track as this is an around the room layout. That checked and everything looked good. Still had the short so I started breaking down the blocks I had set up when wiring. I found the section giving me the problem. I can run an engine all around the rest of the layout with the bad section disconnected. 
So I've gone back and rechecked the wiring and it is correct and I can't figure out where the short is coming from. I think I might have created a reverse loop but I'm not sure. I had a similar type track set up on my first layout without any problems. I'd like to, if at all possible, would like to correct it without using a reversing module because I didn't use one last time.
The picture is of the section giving me the trouble.
The red marks are insul joints, the yellow marks (the ones on the edge are further up the tracks) are the feeder drops.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

You don't have any loop nor any obvious short that's design related.If I were you,I'd do the following checks,in this order...
-Apply power to this section only to make sure the problem is really there.There's no loop in it but make sure there's no loop when connected to other section.You may have two correct sections that become shorted when linked together.
-Re-check all your wiring...you may have mixed a feeder that's not easy to see.
-Try throwing your turnouts,one at a time,to see if short goes away.You may have a faulty turnout.
-Check for turnouts with metal frogs (Peco Electrofrog)...these need insulating joiners on both legs of the frog.You may have forgotten one during install.
-If you have powered frogs...confusing wires there is easy.Easiest troubleshooting is disconnecting frog power.

If this doesn't help,I'm afraid you'll have to remove your turnouts one by one.If wiring is correct,it has to be a turnout.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

If you still can't find the problem,try posting a picture of the complete layout (if problem isn't in this section).


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

You have a run around track right next to where the loco is sitting on the table. When one or the other turnout is thrown you may have a short if the turnouts aren't insulated or have power routing. You can check it by disconnecting the track from the turnout then applying power.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

You might also want to try unhooking the power to just one rail. Now hook that power wire to a test light and start testing all the rails and turnouts. I might have the tester light up when it should not.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Most of your turnouts appear to be Atlas which usually do not
have shorting problems. However, the turnouts in the section
you say is where the trouble might be appear to be a
different brand. What are they? Peco Electrofrog? If so, as Jake
noted, they would need special attention.

You might inspect the frogs on the turnouts connected to the
section that is shorting to see if any of the rails at the frogs
have somehow touched each other.

You mention the possibility that you may have created a
Reverse loop. It's not possible to tell from the limited pic.

A reverse loop can be tricky. But, in general, it is the loop at the 
end of a single track that turns a locomotive around...it loops back
onto itself. If you find that is the case, both rails would need
insulated joiners and you'd need a reverse loop controller.

Don


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Gentlemen I bow to your vast knowledge :appl:.
I printed off all the suggestions on checking everything, got home from work this morning and started checking.
First I hooked up my handy dandy buzzer because its easier to be under the table and hear it rather than an ohm meter. Should have used this while I was doing the wiring.


While checking the wiring again I was disconnecting them and pulled the last wire and the buzzer stopped. I couldn't figure it out because all the greens were off and this was the last red on the terminal block. I got up and followed it back and found my mistake. I only used red and green wire, green always to the outside track. I used flex track and soldered the feeders to it before putting it in place. I must have turned this one around before putting it in place.

So I just switched them around on the terminal blocks and it works just fine now.


Again thank you gentlemen for your vast knowledge.:appl:

I have a couple more electrical issues on another section but will be working on those over the weekend. Yes I will be asking more questions of you all. 

Thanks
David


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

I would fix that so the wire colors are correct and before you get the track ballasted and resoldering the drops are easy to do. Else, it will bite you some time down the line.

At least you had an easy way to disconnect the drops to find the problem. The buzzer is a good idea like you said.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Or, use some color coded tape if you can't re-do the wiring.


----------

